
Ask HN: Personal Internet Security Consultant - poof_he_is_gone
Is anyone aware of any services doing personal internet security consulting?  This would be a professional service that would help families and businesses with the following tasks:<p>* Router and firewall setup, family monitoring<p>* VPN configuration<p>* Wifi security cameras<p>* Installing Anti-Virus Software on computers<p>* Password Management (1password, lastpass)<p>* Multi Device safety strategy<p>* Browser Safety tools<p>* Account safety monitoring (lifelock, creditkarma)<p>* Secure data storage and redundancy for photos and documents<p>* Cyber Insurance
======
dubyabee2
This is an interesting concept. The issue is educating the customer. Most
don't know they must have this, or it becomes too cumbersome to use the
devices. I do believe Symantec is trying with their new router, but currently,
it looks too walled garden to be useful or practical. Finally working in this
area, there is a huge challenge of nomadic devices...ie work PC used at home
then back to work or Tablet goes home to college/coffee-house...

